# Wash



## Mike Kennedy (Oct 25, 2011)

What's everyone use to wash those awful streak's from the outside of the camper?

Also what do you condition it with to prevent those streak's?

Mike


----------



## luckylynn (Sep 11, 2011)

Mike Kennedy said:


> What's everyone use to wash those awful streak's from the outside of the camper?
> 
> Also what do you condition it with to prevent those streak's?
> 
> Mike


Good RV Wash & Wax for washing .....good brand of car wax or RV wax. We wash with the wash & wax after each camping trip. The waxing we do 2 times a year.

Happy Camping


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Look in RV supply stores for Black Streak remover. Our first trailer did this, and we traded it in on our current trailer which doesn't streak (I don't know why). I can't comment on how well that stuff works or what to use as an alternative but apparently others have been successful with it from posts in other RV forums I belong to.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I use a product called Korkay Awning and black streak remover. Also Awesome. You can get Awesome in a Dollar Store. They both work pretty good. Korkay a bit better. When I'm done I wash the trailer with car wash with wax.
I also use the Korkay on my roof. Then put the protectant on it. Protectall for rubber roofs.

There are going to be people that say, don't do anything to the roof or just soap and water. This what I've been doing, for years. Most of the black streaks are from the rubber chalking up and running down the sides of the trailer, when it rains. A clean roof will help to alleviate the problem. DO NOT use a petroleum base cleaner or one with citrus in it. They will ruin your roof.

I have used Simple Green in the past. I found that it streaked my decals, on the trailer, but it did work well on the black streaks.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

auto magic red hot degreaser,after that a good past wax:10220:


----------

